# Teacup and miniature cats?!



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

I'm looking for any information, good or bad on these tiny tiny cats.

I just purchased what was advertised to be a "teacup" Himalayan, and have gone through more problems than you could imagine. Link to his story can be found at http://mouchois.blogspot.com/

I'm looking for any and all information, as Sunday's are going to be the days that I raise awareness for this new fad, whether it's good or bad.

Thank you so much.

-Melvin's Caring Infernal Warden


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

Unlike dogs, cats don't "miniturize" all they are are very small cats that haven't grown for some reason - and usually it's health related. Breeders that sell minature or teacup persians are scammers. Himalayans and persians are larger stocky cats - not meant to be small. All this is is a marketing ploy to sell the "runts", saddling the new owners with cats with on going health problems and usually a shorter life.

Terri


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Just like TerryNye said miniature cats are usually tiny due to health problems. Most tiny cats actuarally die as kittens due to defects in their internal organs. Inbreeding and defects are usually the cause of miniature cats and as you understand that's not something you should strive for when breeding cats.

I'd discourage anyone to buy a "miniature cat" and if I'd raise one myself I probably wouldn't sell it.


----------

